
Things to Know About Clearing Your Record - danso
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/09/17/five-things-you-didn-t-know-about-clearing-your-record
======
treehau5
| _But what about Google? News archives? Mugshots.com? “It’s impossible to
expunge information in this cyber-age,”_

I would think once you have the record officially expunged, any publication
(print, video, web) that shows you as a criminal is now officially libeling
against you, giving you the option to file a suit.

~~~
downandout
Sadly, this isn't the case. Google proudly and prominently features results
from ripoffreport.com, which is nothing more than a cesspool of millions of
pages of unfounded libel. Not only can Google not be sued over this,
RipoffReport.com itself has won every lawsuit ever filed against it.

~~~
motdiem
Yes - Reply all recently made an episode about ripoffreport that is
interesting [https://gimletmedia.com/episode/40-the-flower-
child/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/40-the-flower-child/)

~~~
downandout
Interesting. I was very happy to hear that someone doxed him and he had to
move as a result.

------
pasbesoin
In an age of ubiquitous data, we need to decide what we, as a society, are
going to do with that data.

Do we respect a formally expunged record? Or do we continue to discriminate?
Do we make such discrimination illegal, e.g. in employment, housing, etc.?

When everyone's genome, and now microflora composition, are known, do we
discriminate on that basis? Perhaps people would be more willing to share such
data -- including especially for the advancement of health care -- if ALL
people benefited. Rather than e.g. finding oneself excluded from health care
insurance, by selection or by pricing.

On problem with the absoluteness of some formulations of "free market", is
that it fundamentally separates us from each other. We don't act in concert,
because, essentially, we don't have each other's backs. Any vulnerability that
might advance the common good, must instead be hidden, if it can.

Would you rather learn from our diversity, or expunge it?

Right now, there are a lot of voices finding short-term arbitrage in arguments
and decisions that essentially boil down to "expunge."

And, I'm not talking about "the record." I'm talking about the people
involved.

Bad health? Poor decision? Ostracism and a shortened, second-class life for
you. Regardless.

------
novakjan
It's impossible. It's like cleaning all the cosmic trash we've sent on the
orbit. One by one. Every times with big effort.

